# has anyone used doyouspain to hire a car?



## Unregistered (10 May 2005)

We are travelling to Salou end of June and i've booked a car from doyouspain.com.I was wondering has anyone else used this crowd and if so any good or bad stories about them?


----------



## Henny Penny (11 May 2005)

Haven't used them before. When arranging our car hire this year we used www.carjet.com and found them excellent.


----------



## Unregistered (11 May 2005)

We tried carjet but we want a people carrier and they were booked out for the dates we wanted so we got the next cheapeet price from doyou.Thanks anyway henny penny.


----------



## lips1973 (6 May 2007)

I just recently hired a car from doyouspain in Mallorca- it was great and fairly cheap. It was nice paying everything up front and not having to worry about anything when you bring the car back. The staff were very helpful. I will be using them again in the future


----------



## DrMoriarty (6 May 2007)

I've had good experiences with them, too. Once, I accidentally put in a wrong date, and when I emailed them to alert them to the problem and alter the booking they responded extremely quickly and courteously. I also like that they don't take anything from your credit card up front, unlike the online booking systems of the rental companies themselves.

Bear in mind that Carjet/DoYouSpain _et al _just handle the reservation — your 'customer experience' in Spain will probably have more to do with the rental company on the ground (National, Atesa, etc.).

 I can also recommend checking your quote against www.argusrentals.com, an Irish company I generally use when travelling anywhere other than to Spain.


----------



## Daperskin (28 May 2007)

I have been using Doyouspain.com for at least five years now, both in mainland Spain and Tenerife. 
They always have given us excellent service and are so helpful, not to mention that they are without doubt one of the cheapest. Somehow, they manage to get hire cars cheaper from the rental companies than going direct.
I have never had one problem with them and have even had a couple of free vehicle upgrades. 
I would recommend them to anyone.


----------



## debs (28 May 2007)

We used them last year in mainland Spain - definitely cheaper for renting MPV.  Would not hesitate to use them again.


----------



## tina27a (28 May 2007)

I've also used doyou and found them excellent to deal with and the people carrier we got was brand new.tried booking them last year and they took the booking and then got back to me to say they had none available but sent me a voucher against anymore bookings i'd make with them.Nice gesture i thought.


----------



## peteoxford (2 Oct 2008)

has anyone tried to email doyouspain.com? I am trying to cancel a car and as they do not have a phone number the only option is to email...however I have tried emailing them 5 times and they have not confirmed cancellation. 

Cheers,
Pete


----------



## alstro5 (4 Oct 2008)

In my opinion don't touch www.argusrentals.com. I have used them before to rent in Germany, Spain and France and found them price competitive. But had a problem when I booked with them from Kerry Airport where they used 353 carrental who over charged my credit card which I didn't notice at the time (charged more than was stated on the voucher). Trying to sort the problem with argus afterwards is impossible as the email and phone contacts all seem to be automated replies. It's been over two months now without a refund or explanation and I can't be bothered to follow it up anymore (which is probably what they want!). I would be interested to hear of anyone else's experiences with [URL="http://www.argusrentals.com's"]www.argusrentals.com's[/URL] after sales service (if it exists)


----------



## Concert (5 Oct 2008)

Used DOYOUSPAIN when we travelled to Reus, Barcelona three weeks ago, found them fine, only problem is you must pay for a full tank of petrol and bring back empty.  We used very little petrol during week we were there so its a bit of a rip off but seemingly most of the car hire companies have the same policy and dont refund for unused petrol.

Apart from petrol issue prices was very competitive.


----------



## Colby (5 Oct 2008)

Have to say I avoid those ones with the bring back empty policy I go for collect full drop back full, I normally use www.holidayautos.co.uk booking via quidco.co.uk for cashback and have never had any problems


----------



## Roscommon (7 Oct 2008)

Last August we hired a car with doyouspain at Gerona Airport.  When we returned the car we left a portable dvd player and approx. 20 Disney dvds behind in the car.  When we touched down at Shannon airport (3 hours later), I rang the doyouspain desk at Gerona Airport. I was told that it was pointless checking the car because the private company they contract to clean the returned cars rarely hand in items found in the cars.  I told him this was unprofessional and that the company cleaning the cars seemed very disreputable.  After insisting they check the car I was told that they would return my call the following day. I never received a call and I rang and emailed frequently over the next few weeks and got no reply.  I then decided I was wasting time and money following it up.


----------



## demoivre (7 Oct 2008)

peteoxford said:


> has anyone tried to email doyouspain.com? I am trying to cancel a car and as they do not have a phone number the only option is to email...however I have tried emailing them 5 times and they have not confirmed cancellation.
> 
> Cheers,
> Pete



I had to cancel a booking in June - never got a confirmation from them either. I wasn't bothered as I had evidence of sending the e mail and more importantly they didn't have my cc details because with them you pay on arrival.


----------



## john00 (23 May 2009)

Unregistered said:


> We are travelling to Salou end of June and i've booked a car from doyouspain.com.I was wondering has anyone else used this crowd and if so any good or bad stories about them?


 Do not use them they say the price you see is the price you pay,its not I tried to contact them by email but they will not reply, they are a rip off company, stay clear of them


----------



## macnas (23 May 2009)

i hired a car thru doyouspain in february. No problems. car ready at arrival. tank full....return empty. would use again. point out any marks on the car before you leave or take out damage waiver addon for a few euros extra per day. = peace of mind


----------



## silverwake (25 May 2009)

I've used them a couple of times, and no problem at all. very cheap and reliable all in all.
I've hired a car in Lanzarote, and another one to go from Madrid to Alicante.


----------



## Elitist (28 May 2009)

doyouspain.com are a sort of broker and will use different car hire firms depending on location so experiences will differ
They are cheap and have used without issue


----------



## oopsbuddy (28 May 2009)

I used them for a trip to Spain two years ago, and had no problem at all. I only wish there was a DoYouFrance! Big price difference in French car hire. Maybe someone will now tell me that there IS!


----------



## neilc (3 Jun 2009)

I have used them dozens of times and they are first class. Never had a problem and the value is unreal.


----------



## tosullivan (3 Jun 2009)

I just booked with firstcarhire.ie for 15 days in Reus.  Their prices are about the same as doyouspain and the car is supplied by National Atesa.

Does anyone know if the cars at Reus at in the airport or a few km away?  It seems that Atesa the address is a few km away.  How do we get there when we land?


----------



## Concert (3 Jun 2009)

We fly to reus frequently and always use Doyouspain, havn't heard of national Atesa.  We always collect from just outside the terminal, very simple.  You should e mail and ask them where the pick up is.


----------



## planky (6 May 2011)

*do you spain hire company*

I wondered if anyone can tell me Do You Spain's telephone number. I booked a car, got the voucher come through & then cacelled it because of several things.  They never answered any emails I sent, but I spotted a phone number on the voucher. Unfortunately, I no longer have the voucher & when they credited my credit card, it was NOT for the full amount!!! I can't get hold of them at all. Has anyone still got a voucher with their telephone number on it? I was going to hire from Alicante airport.


----------



## Al_Spa (27 Aug 2013)

I am just back from a Holiday in Spain, 

1. I rented a car, category GOLF at Malaga Airport. On Arrival, RecordRent a car, gave me the keys of a more than 2 years old Nissan Note with over 60 k on the clock. I was told at check-in that DoyouSpain lie on their website.

2. My agreement with DoyouSpain said that I would pay a maximum of 46 eur for the car seat. I was charged 96 eur on arrival. Got the same answer - DoyouSpain lie on their website.

3. I was charged 90 eur for a full tank of petrol. I re-filled the tank myself and the maximum that car takes is exactly 55 eur + 15 Admin charge = 70 eur, not 90.

4. I ended up paying over 600 eur for a two weeks rental that turned out to be a nightmare and expensive.

I sent all of the above to DoyouSpain more than 10 days ago and I am still waiting for a response.

Bad experience, bad customer service, a broker to avoid.

Hope it helps.


----------

